# Perte des pochettes dans Musique



## Marc ou Net (11 Août 2015)

Bonjour à tous !
Depuis une semaine, l'application Musique n'affiche plus les pochettes des albums ajoutés à partir de mes CD ou de fichiers téléchargés légalement. Par contre, sur mon Mac, iTunes n'a pas le même souci.
Que dois-je faire pour résoudre ce problème ? Amicalement.


----------



## Oizo (11 Août 2015)

Bonjour,
J'ai déjà eu par deux fois ce soucis, à chaque fois suite à une synchro après mise à jour de l'iPhone. La solution qui a fonctionné jusqu'à maintenant : décocher la synchro de la musique, et lancer. Une fois que l'iPhone n'a plus de musique dessus, relancer la synchro de celle-ci.


----------



## Marc ou Net (11 Août 2015)

Grand merci @Oizo ça a marché à merveille !


----------

